# 67 GTO Radiator Core Support



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking for any pictures or diagrams of the radiator core support mounting to the frame for my 67 GTO. I put it on with just the bushings, but it seems like it leans too far forward. Any photos of what needs to be going on, or any assembly diagrams that show WTF needs to be done would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The number of lower washers/shims will vary upon final fitment of fender and grill assembly.


----------



## chopolds (Jan 21, 2019)

When bolted on, the top of the rad support should be quite flexible, front to back. The fenders are what holds then straight up, as well as the inner wheel wells. Sounds funny, but each is relatively 'weak'
until they are all bolted together.


----------



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR - Can you send me that assembly sheet please? I sent you a private message.

I tried clicking on it to enlarge, but it won't let me. That looks to be a very helpful sheet. What manual is that in? I have the 1967 Lemans/GTO Tempest Assembly Manual, Fisher Body Manual, and the Service Manual, but none of them have it in there that I could find. Also the assembly manual has some VERY hard to read sheets because it is a copy of old drawings.


----------



## Flip (May 13, 2020)

BCKHNTR said:


> Looking for any pictures or diagrams of the radiator core support mounting to the frame for my 67 GTO. I put it on with just the bushings, but it seems like it leans too far forward. Any photos of what needs to be going on, or any assembly diagrams that show WTF needs to be done would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Did you have a pic of how the support washers mount 
Thx flip


----------

